# Glock Handgun



## TallAdam85 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey whats up not sure where to put this so I thought why not here, anyways I have a S&W right now but nothing great. I plan on getting my ccw soon and looking to get a Glock now every where I go seems like eather you love them or hate them any reviews? or comments thinking of model 21 or 22

adam
thanks for the help!


----------



## tellner (Jan 24, 2007)

You might take a look at somewhere like The High Road. 

For my two cents, I've had a Glock 21 for years and really like it. IT's flat shooting, easy to care for and feeds everything I've put through it except for some crappy "small-manufacturer" (reloaded and sold) stuff that had about 1 in 6 bad primers. The built-in rail is nice.

The downsides are that it's a big service pistol. The options for concealed carry are somewhat limited. I have large hands and short stubby fingers, so reaching the magazine and slide releases can be a chore. And you'll need a holster which leaves absolutely no doubt about covering the trigger guard.  With only a trigger safety externally you have to take Rule #2 "Keep you finger off the trigger until your sights are aligned" very seriously.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 24, 2007)

I like--no, make that love--Glocks too!  They're terrific!  I have a 26, so it is a bit smaller.  Tellner is right, make sure you train thoroughly to keep your finger to out of the trigger guard until you're ready to shoot. (this rule is true with all firearms anyway). A Glock is not a gun to mess around and a very good holster is a necessity.

- Ceicei


----------



## Blindside (Jan 24, 2007)

I have Glock 17 (full size) and I cannot easily conceal it, so I have a 26 for concealed carry (sub-compact).  If your main purpose is to carry concealed, I'd recommend looking at the compact or subcompact models.  I think the Glock compact models make a nice compromise between capacity and concealiblity.  

If you haven't shot a glock before, I'd recommend going to a range and renting one.  I think most peoples problem is that the grip angle is different than many other pistols and may take some time to get used to, also some people don't like the trigger.  I like the glocks, they are incredibly reliable and I shoot them well, and I can't ask much more out of a tool than that.

Lamont

edit: PS: we have a sub-forum called "The Firing Range."


----------



## tellner (Jan 24, 2007)

I got to really like the Glock trigger after a box or two of ammunition. It's the same on every shot. Once you get used to it that little "click" on reset allows you to have a shorter pull if you want one.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 24, 2007)

TallAdam85 said:


> Hey whats up not sure where to put this so I thought why not here, anyways I have a S&W right now but nothing great. I plan on getting my ccw soon and looking to get a Glock now every where I go seems like eather you love them or hate them any reviews? or comments thinking of model 21 or 22
> 
> adam
> thanks for the help!




What I personally do not like about the Newer Glocks is that they have the finger grips built into the frame. 

This is my issue for my hand size. The older glocks without the finger grips and a full size frame are something I migh consider. 

Although I did get a good deal on an H&K USP 9mm which did not have the built in finger grips. Yet as many have pointed out the double action / single action trigger is something that some find combersome or irratating or ...

Good Luck


----------



## Blindside (Jan 24, 2007)

It takes a bit of sandpaper and some sweat to take the finger grips down, Glocktalk has a bunch of threads of modded grips, heck, its becoming a closet industry.  You can hire someone else do it for you if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself.  Personally, the grips work for me, but I don't have large hands.
see this page on grip mods:
http://www.rosssportinggoods.com/612600.html


----------



## Tames D (Jan 24, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> What I personally do not like about the Newer Glocks is that they have the finger grips built into the frame.
> 
> This is my issue for my hand size. *The older glocks without the finger grips and a full size frame are something I migh consider. *
> 
> ...


I have a Glock 19 that I've had for a few years now and I love it. I also have other brands but Glock is my gun of choice.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jan 24, 2007)

I want to get a full size cause I have larger hands now the glock sport combat hoster pretty good? looks ok nice price and made by glock

thanks for ur help 

adam


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 24, 2007)

Personally after shooting Glock's for so long I would probably never consider a differnt model.  They are simply awesome!  However like any tool there is always someone that they might not work for so
before you buy try and find one that you can test shoot. (if at all
possible)   All of course under the watchful eye of an instructor. 
(this is what I would do in your position)


----------



## Blindside (Jan 24, 2007)

TallAdam85 said:


> I want to get a full size cause I have larger hands now the glock sport combat hoster pretty good? looks ok nice price and made by glock


 
Is that how you are planning to carry?  Outside the Waistband?

The thing about holsters is its all about how YOU carry.  Inside?  Outside? shoulder holster? Ankle (well not with a fullsize )? Appendix? 4:00? 

You are going to figure out what works for you for concealment and comfort.  For most people it isn't the first holster you buy.... or the second.  I will recommend a company because I have good success with their products, and the owner is a hell of a nice guy.
http://www.comp-tac.com/

Lamont


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 24, 2007)

------------
Mod. Note

Thread moved to "Firing Range".

-Jonathan Randall
-MT Moderator


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 24, 2007)

I like glocks a lot.  I have a 17 and a 19.  Because of the weird grip angle, it takes me a while and more than a few rounds to make the transition.  And if you are worried about not having an external safety, you can get an aftermarket one installed.  I've done that on mine and I love it.

Jeff


----------



## elder999 (Jan 24, 2007)

The wife and I both have  a Glock 29-we love them out in the field, hiking, biking, or concealed. She also has the Glock 20-she _really_ likes Glocks, and 10mm  (because if you have to shoot the bear, you want the bear to _lie down_)...If you get one, and get used to it, you'll likely enjoy it-they just don't jam, except, as someone said, with cheaper ammo.....I'm not about to make any holster recommendations, though.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 24, 2007)

I carry a 19 off duty and a 23 on...love 'em both.  I've had the 19 for two years this month and I've put close to 6,000 rounds through it without a single weapon-related malfunction.

The great thing about Glocks is that the majority of them are 100% reliable right out of the box...you don't have to "tinker" with them.  Just buy one, slap a decent set of sights on it, and shoot the hell out of it.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 24, 2007)

Glocks are great if you like them and they fit your hand well. I love my glock 30; it is my favorite carry pistol.

But what will matter is if it fits YOU. So test one out before you buy it!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 25, 2007)

I must have been under the influence of jet-lag when writing my last post here.

I do not have a 19, but a 22.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 25, 2007)

TallAdam85 said:


> Hey whats up not sure where to put this so I thought why not here, anyways I have a S&W right now but nothing great. I plan on getting my ccw soon and looking to get a Glock now every where I go seems like eather you love them or hate them any reviews? or comments thinking of model 21 or 22


 
As one of the resident Glockaholics, I may be able to shed some more light on this.  

Both guns are full sized pistols.  You can certainly use them for CCW, but the problem here, is that you're going to have to be very selective when choosing a holster, since you don't have much margin of error with guns of these sizes.  

The model 22 is a full-sized (4.5" barrel) pistol chambered in the .40.  It's a great gun, and the most popular choice amongst law enforcement folks these days.  You get a 15+1 capacity, and the recoil is actually quite easily managed, since the flexible polymer frame helps soak up much of it.  Accuracy is quite good, and I'm glad that they are using a 1 in 9.84" twist.

The model 21 is a full-sized (4.6" barrel) pistol chambered in the .45 ACP.  Also a very soft-shooting .45 ACP.  The grip thickness, though, is a bit greater than its above cousin, and those with smaller than average sized hands may find it a bit too wide.  This is a very accurate gun, and reliable with just about any .45 ACP factory ammo (except for semiwadcutters).  

I would actually encourage you to try the midsized models, as well.  The Glock 23 has a 4" barrel, a 13+1 capacity, and still handles recoil of the .40 very nicely, as well as being easier to conceal.  

Also, don't discount the Glock 19, which is similar to the 23, but chambered in the 9 mm (15+1 capacity).  

You may also want to give the subcompacts a whirl (26, 26, 33, 39).  If you like the two-fingered grip (as opposed to the standard 3 fingered grip), and don't mind curling the pinky under the magazine baseplate, then these are fantastic guns for CCW.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

Blindside said:


> It takes a bit of sandpaper and some sweat to take the finger grips down, Glocktalk has a bunch of threads of modded grips, heck, its becoming a closet industry. You can hire someone else do it for you if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself. Personally, the grips work for me, but I don't have large hands.
> see this page on grip mods:
> http://www.rosssportinggoods.com/612600.html




I agree that I could modify it. 

But why should I pay for it.  When I can get a quality gun some place else with out the finger grips and I do not have to modify it by hand or pay someone to do it.  

What I want is for Glock to offer the option of the Finger Grips for thsoe who want them. And to offer a Straight Frame for those like me who prefer not to have those grips line up with the middle of my fingers. If I wanted them then I could add their old Add on in the location I wanted to make sure I coudl still have a proper grip. 

I stated it is a personal issue. Nothing against the company other than I think they are loosing money for not offering Options or Models to the public. I mean they have the molds and tooling already, they may have had to update the tooling I agree and there for they went with one set for ease of aline flow. But I still think they are loosing an opportunity here.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I stated it is a personal issue. Nothing against the company other than I think they are loosing money for not offering Options or Models to the public. I mean they have the molds and tooling already, they may have had to update the tooling I agree and there for they went with one set for ease of aline flow. But I still think they are loosing an opportunity here.


 
Actually I agree, I think the new M&P is showing how grip mods are practical on a polymer frame.  Maybe on the fifth generation....

Lamont


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> What I want is for Glock to offer the option of the Finger Grips for thsoe who want them. And to offer a Straight Frame for those like me who prefer not to have those grips line up with the middle of my fingers. If I wanted them then I could add their old Add on in the location I wanted to make sure I coudl still have a proper grip.



There is another option.  There are plenty of factory refurbished police trade-ins, that have the 2nd generation frames (no finger grooves, no rails).  These are carefully inspected, tested, cleaned, and all parts are stripped down and replaced, if needed.  They undergo a final cleaning and refinishing, and are as good as new.  Usually you can find them for under 400 bucks, if you look carefully.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> There is another option. There are plenty of factory refurbished police trade-ins, that have the 2nd generation frames (no finger grooves, no rails). These are carefully inspected, tested, cleaned, and all parts are stripped down and replaced, if needed. They undergo a final cleaning and refinishing, and are as good as new. Usually you can find them for under 400 bucks, if you look carefully.




Thanks, and while I know they would do a great job, part of me says if people can complain about TV's and Cars and other products then why can I not complain about something I want from a manufacturer?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Thanks, and while I know they would do a great job, part of me says if people can complain about TV's and Cars and other products then why can I not complain about something I want from a manufacturer?


 
If I were in your shoes, I'd skip all that and just get a nice Kimber full size 1911.


----------



## tellner (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought we weren't supposed to have religious arguments here


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 25, 2007)

tellner said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to have religious arguments here


 
lol. No, I belong to the Church of ladder day glock. 

But seriously, a lot of the Kimber 1911's I have had in my hand tend to have a slimmer profile for concealed carry (especially a larger person), yet are plenty large enough to fit in a larger persons hands.

I've never tried carrying one myself, but I would think it might be a better fit for a larger person then some of the other concealed carry choices.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 25, 2007)

tellner said:


> I thought we weren't supposed to have religious arguments here




Heh, that made me crack a huge smile and a chortle.

I've played a bit with the 19, and (is the the 22? The 40 cal version?), but I think I'd have to put a few hundred rounds out there to give it a fair shake. I was raised on the open slide of a Berretta and Taurus, so the weight seems a bit different, and the site config, not to mention that in/trigger safety was bizarre as hell to me. But, I think I could get used to one if I had to


----------



## tellner (Jan 25, 2007)

Kimbers are nice. I would never *ever* own a stock one. I've fired them. The triggers out of the box were way too light, and the travel was dangerously short. They couldn't have been more than a pound and a half. It's ND waiting to happen, and not waiting too patiently. Mind, if I could replace it with a good three pound trigger it would be a great gun.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2007)

Cruentus said:


> If I were in your shoes, I'd skip all that and just get a nice Kimber full size 1911.



Well I am happy with my full size H&K, if I go looking for something else it will be just like my car and my truck and my motorcycle and this gun, I handled them before I bought them and were bought for a specific purpose. 



PS: I prefer these religious discussions to some other ones.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 26, 2007)

Rich we will make a Glock lover out of you some day.  It is only a matter
of time.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 26, 2007)

tellner said:


> Kimbers are nice. I would never *ever* own a stock one. I've fired them. The triggers out of the box were way too light, and the travel was dangerously short. They couldn't have been more than a pound and a half. It's ND waiting to happen, and not waiting too patiently. Mind, if I could replace it with a good three pound trigger it would be a great gun.


Which model were you shooting?  was it a competition/custom-shop model? I ask because I believe most of their pistols come with a 4-5 lb. trigger-pull.


----------



## bigkicks (Jan 26, 2007)

i have serveral glocks but i have to say my fav is the glock 36. it is the single stack slim line 45acp. i take it where ever i go. i am a big guy and can conceal a full size 21,17,or 22, but i feel more comforatable with my g36. 

if you go with a 40cal, you might what to consider buying the 357 sig version and buy the extra barrel to shoot 40s&W cartrige in. its like having two guns in one. but if you buy the 40 version you can't shoot 357 sig in it, the gun will not take the pressure.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 26, 2007)

bigkicks said:


> i have serveral glocks but i have to say my fav is the glock 36. it is the single stack slim line 45acp. i take it where ever i go. i am a big guy and can conceal a full size 21,17,or 22, but i feel more comforatable with my g36.
> 
> if you go with a 40cal, you might what to consider buying the 357 sig version and buy the extra barrel to shoot 40s&W cartrige in. its like having two guns in one. but if you buy the 40 version you can't shoot 357 sig in it, the gun will not take the pressure.


I've been thinking a lot about doing just that very thing lately.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 26, 2007)

I carry a Glock Model 22 and Model 27, depending on whether I'm in uniform or plainclothes.  It's possible -- though impractical, uncomfortable, and difficult -- to carry the Model 22 concealed, if you're big enough.  Small of the back carry is best for that, though it takes practice.  The Model 27 is easily concealed, and you can buy an extender for the magazine that adds that last bit for the grip.  I've fired Model 27s both ways; with the extender and without, and don't personally have a major issue either way.  I shoot slightly better with the extender -- but not so much so that I'd personally worry about it.  At realistic combat ranges when I'd be using it -- it's point shooting anyway!


----------



## tellner (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure what models the two were. One was a new Kimber a friend had bought. The other was one that a guy on the range was shooting and let us try. I think his was a custom job.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 26, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I carry a Glock Model 22 and Model 27, depending on whether I'm in uniform or plainclothes. It's possible -- though impractical, uncomfortable, and difficult -- to carry the Model 22 concealed, if you're big enough. Small of the back carry is best for that, though it takes practice.


 
I'll have to disagree on this matter.  

Once upon a time, when I was a dirt-poor grad student, the only gun that was in my collection was a Glock 17 (full sized, same size as the Glock 22).  At first, I tried various types of shoulder holsters (too uncomfortable), as well as various ballistic nylon holsters, but none of them held the gun securely enough for me.  

One day, I bit the bullet, and splurged on a 60 dollar Galco Silhouette holster (horsehide leather, OWB), and found that suddenly, the gun was held very snugly to the body.  Once my cheap 10 dollar thin Walmart belt broke, I spent another 30 bucks at the gun show, and bought a very nice, thick leather belt that's still around my waist to this date.  The combination of a good holster and a solidly constructed belt, made concealing that Glock 17 much, much easier, and that it disappeared underneath an untucked shirt, even in the hot and humid South Carolina weather.  

I've since then bought only higher end holsters (Mitch Rosen, Milt Sparks, Desantis (to a lesser degree)), and have been quite comfortable carrying any of my Glocks.


----------



## tellner (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone here use Dave Workman's T-Bar or T-BarII holsters?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 26, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I carry a Glock Model 22 and Model 27, depending on whether I'm in uniform or plainclothes.  It's possible -- though impractical, uncomfortable, and difficult -- to carry the Model 22 concealed, if you're big enough.  Small of the back carry is best for that, though it takes practice.  The Model 27 is easily concealed, and you can buy an extender for the magazine that adds that last bit for the grip.  I've fired Model 27s both ways; with the extender and without, and don't personally have a major issue either way.  I shoot slightly better with the extender -- but not so much so that I'd personally worry about it.  At realistic combat ranges when I'd be using it -- it's point shooting anyway!


I got to disagree with something else.  SOB carry isn't what I consider an ideal method.  It's not as easy to get too, and there have been people who have fallen and had some serious back injuries from it.  Strong side behind the hip is the best way to go as far as I'm concerned.  

Also, I generally only carry full sized pistols.  1911's, CZ 75, and Occasionally my Glock 17.  With the right leather and or kydex and sensible choice of dress, it's easy and comfortable to carry OWB.

Jeff


----------



## tellner (Jan 26, 2007)

I've heard about the "Fall on SOB - break your back" thing. But I've never actually heard of a case where it happened. It's always been "might", "could" or "would". There may be such cases, just never had a real case described. Of course, falling on your side with hip or IWB carry could break the bursa or otherwise damage your hip.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 26, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> One day, I bit the bullet, and splurged on a 60 dollar Galco Silhouette holster (horsehide leather, OWB), and found that suddenly, the gun was held very snugly to the body. Once my cheap 10 dollar thin Walmart belt broke, I spent another 30 bucks at the gun show, and bought a very nice, thick leather belt that's still around my waist to this date. *The combination of a good holster and a solidly constructed belt, made concealing that Glock 17 much, much easier,* and that it disappeared underneath an untucked shirt, even in the hot and humid South Carolina weather.
> 
> *I've since then bought only higher end holsters (Mitch Rosen, Milt Sparks, Desantis (to a lesser degree)), and have been quite comfortable carrying any of my Glocks.*


Exactly...Buy a decent holster/belt combo (I use a Milt Sparks belt and holster) and many of the concealment issues become non-issues.  I can carry under an untucked T-shirt w/o anybody noticing...even those that know I carry.


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a Glock 27.  I have a couple other .40 handguns but I always carry the Glock.  Being ex military and current LE I get to fire different hand guns and I have always liked the feel and durability of the Glock..


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jan 30, 2007)

getting a custom blue barrel glock model 21 great price 

hope it last me a while 

are 45 bullets alot more cost wise?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 30, 2007)

TallAdam85 said:


> getting a custom blue barrel glock model 21 great price
> 
> hope it last me a while
> 
> are 45 bullets alot more cost wise?


 
Yes; it is significantly more $$, which was why my first pistol was a 9mm. I wanted a defensive round that was cheaper to practice with so I could put thousands of rounds down range. I had intended to get a .45 at a later date when I was well practiced, which I did.

But, another way to go is to get the .45 if you can get it for a good price, then get a conversion kit. A conversion kit will convert your .45 into a .22 so you can shoot .22 rounds (which are the cheapest you can buy) out of your glock: http://www.glockworld.com/22lr.htm

I would recommend getting at least 1 extra .22 mag so you can mag change, and I recommend getting the LE model rather then the target model to keep your practice as close to you real weapon. The only 2 disadvantages I can see to going this route are... 1. recoil. .22 recoil doesn't kick as hard as the .45, making it not exactly the same feel as your defensive round. This is easily remedied with good combat shooting technique, and by shooting .45 rounds through your gun every so often to ensure that you can adjust to the difference. 2. cost. A kit with an extra mag will run you an extra $300 bucks.

This seems like a good thing to do; I actually intend on getting a kit for mine maybe this summer or Xmas next year. Since I have never used or purchased one, though, I am not sure of any other concerns regarding this. So perhaps someone who has a conversion kit for their .45 can offer some advice?


----------



## Marvin (Feb 15, 2007)

I am a big Glock fan as well, but I agree with Rich, I like my older ones without the finger grooves.
I don't know if you all have seen this, but here is an interesting thread about testing a glock from another forum http://www.glocktalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=462537


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 15, 2007)

Had a second gen 17 many years ago, sold it, because it didn't fit my hand, otherwise great gun. My friend just recently got a new 19 with the finger grooves. For some reason it fits much better than I expected it to, better than the 17. I think the slightly shorter grip puts the palmswell in a different area than the fullsize? Nice all around size too - not too big not too small.


----------



## magaskins (Feb 15, 2007)

I am a die-hard-tricked-out Colt series 70 combat commander owner and I carry a 2nd gen Glock 30, what does that say about this weapon? Frankly, I'm more confident in the safety, reliability and accuracy of the Glocks. 

Holster selection for CCW is extremely important; the biggest mistake I see is people paying big bucks for a quality weapon such as Glock or HK, and stuffing it in a $20 nylon holster... your holster is no place to cheap out if you plan on carrying for personal defense. I have a Fobus paddle holster that is custom fitted to my specific model and another ITWB made from Kydex. Both are extremely comfortable as well as secure. You will most likely end up with several holsters before you find your favorite.

Find the model that fits you most comfortably, then experiment with the different personal defense ammunition available. In a very short period of time you will find a combination that works best for you.

Salute,
Mark Gaskins


----------



## thardey (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a 21 that's a few years old. It's pretty bulky for carrying, but the stopping power, as well as the slower muzzle velocity of the .45 make it worth it, I think. I only carry it when I'm hiking or hunting, and I keep it quiet because some people I hike with wouldn't be as comfortable knowing that I have it.

I'm a big guy, and I can make it disappear pretty quickly in a  horizontal shoulder holster, but if you are built with a smaller frame, I imagine it would be more obvious.

Usually I keep it in my truck, easily accessible under the right side of my seat (captain's chairs). I carried it this way for years, then made friends with an FBI agent, who told me "if I was to give advice to my son, for instance, I would tell him to keep it accessible in his car, and not worry about carrying it". Things are pretty  quiet where I live, and most situations here aren't going to be a "quick-draw surprise" kind of a thing. If you're awake, you should be able to see the need for a gun ahead of time. For the surprise walking down the street kind of stuff, I usually rely first on not being stupid enough to get into a dumb situation, then second on being able to react quick enough to escape. But, like I said, I live in a quiet town. If I moved, I would have to re-think a lot of this stuff.


My Dad had shot a .357 Blackhawk for years before he got his Glock, and it took him a long time to get used to the "Double-action-only" feeling of the longer trigger pull. So definitely spend some time getting used to the different feeling of the gun before you need to rely on it. For me, it was one of the first pistols I had really spent any dedicated time with, so I was able to adjust to it faster.

I'm interested in the subject of the conversion kits brought up earlier. I knew someone who had three or four kits he could put into one frame, but I've lost touch with him since several years ago. Anybody here have any experience with them?

-Travis


----------

